# Local Wildlife



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

A couple of shots of some wildlife we saw while fishing at Nagle dam the other day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shabbar (1/5/14)

Jislaaaik . Those things freak me out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Nice spotting or rather safe spotting regarding 1'st photo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Some awesome pics @Rob Fisher, nature can be dangerous but oh so beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poppie (1/5/14)

awesome wildlife @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

i just love crocodiles!!!

lovely pics Oom


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i just love crocodiles!!!
> 
> lovely pics Oom


This one then specially for you. Taken from a little boat on the Chobe river, near Kasane, Botswana. No zoom was used.


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Beautiful photo @Matthee - Run Mabeleng, run!


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> This one then specially for you. Taken from a little boat on the Chobe river, near Kasane, Botswana. No zoom was used.



WOW


----------

